# Diet Worked For Me!



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

I spent a lifetime coping with Crohn's Disease, with two bowel resections and all the side effects of drugs, etc. After I discovered how to eat to satisfy the needs of my extremely sensitive digestive system, I was able to get off all drugs and live symptom-free for the first time in many years. There is limited dairy and sweetener, no starch, yeast,flours or soya in my eating plan. After sharing it with many others, it is now in book form. Check it out at crohns_ibd.homestead.com if you wish. All the best to all of you. May you find the right solution for you. Whatever you do, don't give up!


----------

